# hgh cycle experience



## pengers84 (Nov 14, 2005)

Has anyone here run a hgh cycle? what results were achieved? how expensive was it?


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

And its a bad idea..................unless you're a frigging monster now and want to go pro or break some record.

And then its still a bad idea.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 14, 2005)

It's expensive as balls...


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 14, 2005)

How expensive are we talking?  I have no intentions of it but I'm just curious


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Several thousands of dollars for 3 months use. Never used it because of the high price. It's for the RICH BITCHES


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 15, 2005)

no i havent used it, and i advise not to use it either!! even if the costs were low.


----------



## Mags (Nov 16, 2005)

I think HGH is nasty stuff


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Doesn't it make your internal organs grow as well?  The way I see it Unless you're at a Competive level, what the hell is the point?


----------



## Heimir (Nov 17, 2005)

I like it.
 I like the overall well being on small doses (2iu).
 Better sleep, skin, hair, etc but for building mass its worthless at such a low dosage.

 Its pretty cheap at that dose, around $100 a month.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

Heimir said:
			
		

> I like it.
> I like the overall well being on small doses (2iu).
> Better sleep, skin, hair, etc but for building mass its worthless at such a low dosage.
> 
> Its pretty cheap at that dose, around $100 a month.


 So you are telling me you get real HGH for a whopping $1.65 an iu? You are either
a.) lying
b.) getting ripped of like a motherfucker
c.) getting the best deal since the Louisiana Purchase.

 The closest thing i've seen to your prices is 100iu jino for $250. Shit, i've seen 42iu gino for $500. What kind do you have?


----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)

Heimir said:
			
		

> I like it.
> I like the overall well being on small doses (2iu).
> Better sleep, skin, hair, etc but for building mass its worthless at such a low dosage.
> 
> Its pretty cheap at that dose, around $100 a month.



Stop buying your fake GH from GNC.


----------



## redman12 (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Heimir (Nov 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So you are telling me you get real HGH for a whopping $1.65 an iu? You are either
> a.) lying
> b.) getting ripped of like a motherfucker
> c.) getting the best deal since the Louisiana Purchase.
> ...


 What about neither.

 Lets use your price for an example.

 $2.50 per iu x 2 = $5
 Use GH 5 days a week and 2 days off (common protocol).
 Thats 20 days a month.
 $5 x 20 = $100

 So I am:
  a.) lying
  b.) getting ripped of like a motherfucker
  c.) getting the best deal since the Louisiana Purchase.
 d.) know how to use a calculator.

 By the way, I am paying just a bit under $250 per 100.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2005)

but what kind are you using?


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2005)

btw....I dont think that the Louisiana purchase was a good deal at all.


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 18, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Has anyone here run a hgh cycle? what results were achieved? how expensive was it?



yes of course, but I was advanced when I ran it.  What are your stats/info?


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Heimir (Nov 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> but what kind are you using?


 Jino...now.

 Will try the generic HGH in the near future.


----------



## redman12 (Nov 18, 2005)

What generic brand are your talking about, and what is the price?


----------



## Heimir (Nov 18, 2005)

redman12 said:
			
		

> What generic brand are your talking about, and what is the price?


   The generic brand, unlabeled.
   Sold by a few reputable sources.

   I think the price is as low as $1.70 per IU.

 Several people that has used it are reporting good results.
 Some claim its even more potent then Jino.

 but I have no personal experience so I can not confirm.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 18, 2005)

Heimir said:
			
		

> Jino...now.
> 
> Will try the generic HGH in the near future.


 Oh, I see. Well my bad for jumping on you. You didn't mention 5 days on, 2 off in your original post so I figured the 100iu was for 30 days, and $1.62/iu of jino would be a damn great deal, and there was a source who recently scammed a bunch of guys with fake kits so i was trying to figure out if you had dealt with him or not. He pulled the "I'm getting out of the game, so my kits are discounted like crazy. Buy them now or miss out" and fucked a few people over. But you got a pretty good deal as well. It's quite a price jump but are you planning on ever trying gino?


----------



## Heimir (Nov 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. Well my bad for jumping on you. You didn't mention 5 days on, 2 off in your original post so I figured the 100iu was for 30 days, and $1.62/iu of jino would be a damn great deal, and there was a source who recently scammed a bunch of guys with fake kits so i was trying to figure out if you had dealt with him or not. He pulled the "I'm getting out of the game, so my kits are discounted like crazy. Buy them now or miss out" and fucked a few people over. But you got a pretty good deal as well. It's quite a price jump but are you planning on ever trying gino?


 If the price is right I will try it.
 My price on Jino has been pretty cheap so I stuck with it, the source got great rep.
 I did check on their confit site and the label came up clear.
 Plus my hands are numb and tingles so I am pretty certain its real.

 I will try the generic shortly, the source for that got good rep and many reputable people claims it works great.  So I will try it.

 By the way, I think most people use GH 5 on and 2 off or 6 on and 1 off, not every day.

 I don't think Gh at a low dose like this does much for body building.  Even at 4iu I think its very little.

 By the way, I am 40 so at my age I probably get a better response then the younger guys on GH.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 18, 2005)

5 on 2 off is to save money.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 18, 2005)

I am no where near ever needing or wanting to go that route, but I'm curious how much and how often would someone in the pro circuit use?


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> I am no where near ever needing or wanting to go that route, but I'm curious how much and how often would someone in the pro circuit use?


12-24 IU a day for 6 months....stacked with 2000-4000mg test and 1000-2000mg Deca....and 2cc tren eod....plus orals.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 18, 2005)

I've read "rumors" that Ronnie uses 40IU a day.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 18, 2005)

GOOD GOD!!! AND PEOPLE TALK ABOUT CRACK AND COKE ARE EXPENSIVE!!!  That's insane!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 19, 2005)

Heimir said:
			
		

> If the price is right I will try it.
> My price on Jino has been pretty cheap so I stuck with it, the source got great rep.
> I did check on their confit site and the label came up clear.
> Plus my hands are numb and tingles so I am pretty certain its real.
> ...


 The prices I have seen for gino are outrageous. Usually $11.50-$12 per iu. What's the price difference between the jino your using now and the generic you're going to try? I assume that the generic is cheaper, but let me know how the generic works for you. I know a guy who's jino kits are $250 and if I ever get the money I might try it for about 8 months or so but not too sure about that just yet.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 5 on 2 off is to save money.


 mudge do you have any experience with gh?


----------



## pengers84 (Nov 19, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> yes of course, but I was advanced when I ran it.  What are your stats/info?
> 
> 
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


I have no intention of ever using it.  Ive heard and read about and was just interested if anyone had given it a go.  There is no way i would let go of that kind of money to be bigger and stronger, no matter how advanced i was.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 19, 2005)

A friend of mine made a funny statement once.  He said," I'm not lifting anymore to impress girls.  I'm now to the point of lifting to impress guys.  At some point you get to that point that you don't care if putting another inch on your arms will get you laid, just so long as you get that affirmative nod from others at the gym and when people bump into you in a club, they say, 'Excuse me there big guy'"


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 19, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine made a funny statement once. He said," I'm not lifting anymore to impress girls. I'm now to the point of lifting to impress guys. At some point you get to that point that you don't care if putting another inch on your arms will get you laid, just so long as you get that affirmative nod from others at the gym and when people bump into you in a club, they say, 'Excuse me there big guy'"


 or maybe he was gay...


----------



## bostonpaul (Oct 3, 2010)

gococksDJS said:


> So you are telling me you get real HGH for a whopping $1.65 an iu? You are either
> a.) lying
> b.) getting ripped of like a motherfucker
> c.) getting the best deal since the Louisiana Purchase.
> ...


 
Or maybe he has better sources than you do?

Listen to what you said, $250 for 100iu right?
He said he uses 2iu a day which is enough for 50 days if he bought 100iu of jino right?

I get 200 iu of hygetropin for about $350...but I admit that is wholsale,
and the average Bro doesnt pay that. But he may have his own China connection, who knows?

The point I am making is just because someone gets a good deal doesnt mean they have to be lying or stupid.

The funny thing is how many people think they are buying HGH when all they are buying is some phoney "releaser."

Its like thinking  Tribulus is testosterone!


----------



## bostonpaul (Oct 3, 2010)

luke69duke69 said:


> Doesn't it make your internal organs grow as well? The way I see it Unless you're at a Competive level, what the hell is the point?


 
Organ growth is a nasty side that CAN occure from HIGH doses over an extended period.


----------



## bostonpaul (Oct 3, 2010)

Mags said:


> I think HGH is nasty stuff


 

Just curious Bro, WHY? Everyone I know that uses it loves it, so thats why I am curious.  I use 4 iu a day...2morn and two afternoon.


----------



## bostonpaul (Oct 3, 2010)

Tough Old Man said:


> Several thousands of dollars for 3 months use. Never used it because of the high price. It's for the RICH BITCHES


 
Bro, even at reatil of $499 for 200 iu of hygetropin, I use 4 iu which is supposed to be ultimate for fat burn.

200iu/4iu a day == $499 every 25 days, so about $1500 for three months. Yes, expensive, but not :several thousands of dollars."


I have seen it for more, but you have to know whre to look. And Im talking about some of the biggest in the business that sell at $499 for 200iu.
The price has come down. It is a luxury though, that I must admit.

Considering how much bang for your buck you get from a $70 10 ml vile of pentadex-300

Im writing because most people on this thread I think never even used it so I can give some first hand knowledge maybe.

It is a finishing drug though, just as wax is on a classic car. You dont try to build the body with it, leave that to hard work, nutrition, and if you indulge, aas to get 95% of the way there, and then maybe HGH can give you an edge.
I just want help burning some fat and maybe regain some nice skin tone.

But the amount required to build muscle, 7iu+ is where you get all the sides that everyone here is talking about. I would like Bros to know though, that at 5iu and under, nothing to worry about for most people.
Those who oppose taking it? Well, it doesnt hurt not to, just as its probably better you dont use steroids either, but there you go.


----------



## bostonpaul (Oct 3, 2010)

gococksdjs said:


> or maybe he was gay...


 

lol


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2011)

E





bostonpaul said:


> Bro, even at reatil of $499 for 200 iu of hygetropin, I use 4 iu which is supposed to be ultimate for fat burn.
> 
> 200iu/4iu a day == $499 every 25 days, so about $1500 for three months. Yes, expensive, but not :several thousands of dollars."
> 
> ...




And where would you say is the most effective place to inject? I've read in the stomach and also the tricep. Some say its most effective in the spot you inject it. 
Also do you think starting on 1iu a day is a waste?


----------

